# I Caught them DOING IT!!



## SlySniper (Dec 31, 2005)

I was bored:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2005)

that's wierd, lol


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 31, 2005)

That is weird, but the facial expressions make it much more funny


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG!! That's gross, just plain GROSS!!!

LOL!! :lmao:


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm sure they'll produce nice babies with that K1000 in the gene pool


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2006)

How sweet. 
Soon you'll find a tiny little camera lying on that table... How cute. Show us piccies when the time has come, ok? Please! I love baby pics!


----------



## SlySniper (Jan 1, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> How sweet.
> Soon you'll find a tiny little camera lying on that table... How cute. Show us piccies when the time has come, ok? Please! I love baby pics!



I don't know, I think he was wearing a lens cap.:lmao:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 1, 2006)

you freak  hehehehe


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 1, 2006)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> I don't know, I think he was wearing a lens cap.:lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jan 1, 2006)

Sly! You crack me up!


----------



## SlySniper (Jan 1, 2006)

Yay!  I made people laugh.  That's 5 down, 6,999,999,999,995 billion more to go.


----------



## Corry (Jan 1, 2006)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Yay!  I made people laugh.  That's 5 down, 6,999,999,999,995 billion more to go.




And ya know what happens to people that make me laugh? They get good rep points!


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 1, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> And ya know what happens to people that make me laugh? They get good rep points!


Indeed


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice play! LOL


----------



## SlySniper (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments and thanks for the rep points Corry and Darin!


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 3, 2006)

Well ya made me laugh as well, so you can put that number up to 6!


----------

